
Finding Dmitry: The Magical Story of a Russian Boy's Photos - pavel_lishin
https://flashbak.com/finding-dmitry-magical-story-russian-boys-photos-396364/
======
cyberferret
What a fantastic story... Reminds me of the famous and rather moving "Brother
Orange" story from a couple of years back [0]

[0] - [https://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/i-followed-my-stolen-
iphone-...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/i-followed-my-stolen-iphone-
across-the-world-became-a-celebr)

------
LyalinDotCom
Really moving story for this Dmitry :), amazing to see the author go to all
this work to find and document a great moment in life.

We're so busy with the horrible news coming out from around the world that we
need this once in a while to remind us of our common humanity.

------
th1nkdifferent
Only 6 weeks to find a boy amongst 7.6 Billion humans with pictures taken 30
years ago. The power of the Internet is indeed humbling.

------
avenoir
Heartwarming story. That uniform was still in use several years after Soviet
Union collapsed. The only thing that was missing was the poineer scarf. I have
pictures of my "first bell" at school wearing the same uniform in 1992.

~~~
paganel
I loved my pioneer scarf, too bad that they decided to ban their use (I’m not
from the former USSR, but from a neighboring communist country)

~~~
euos
Loathed the scarf. Having to iron it every evening was a chore. And all that
blatant propaganda attached - “it has the same color as our flag, the color of
the blood our heroic ancestors spilled for our future”. Ugh!

------
3stripe
Best thing I've found via HN for months (years?)

~~~
diggan
Things like this surface from time to time, but if this is the kind of content
you're out after, HN is probably not the right place to be looking. Although
is nice with it sometimes.

------
sverige
What a great story! When I first moved in with my wife and was cleaning some
stuff out to make room, I found a bunch of rolls of undeveloped film and had
them developed. There was no mystery as to who owned them, but the surprise at
seeing photos she forgot she had taken was really fun to watch.

------
fhood
I love these stories. They are wonderful, and heartwarming, and they remind me
to keep in mind that the people on the other side of a news story are human
beings as well.

------
ChristianGeek
Fantastic story! Thanks to the author for being willing to share it one more
time.

